# Namiki Falcon flexible nib



## Ted iin Michigan (Nov 12, 2014)

I don't make nor sell too many fountain pens. Just not the market where I sell. But I just got my Fahrney catalog (love to take it with me to a show and show custs the prices - they then buy with a smile). 

But my point - the catalog had the Namiki flexible fp nib (on a pen). I had not heard of it before. Anybody out there have experience with it? I'm especially wondering if that nib could be added to a "kit" fp.

Thanks in advance,


----------



## tim self (Nov 12, 2014)

This may answer a couple of questions.  And most of these nibs are on the retractable style.  Namiki :: About Namiki - FAQ


----------



## Ted iin Michigan (Nov 14, 2014)

Thanks, Tim


----------

